# Final photo shoots - nice link



## George Farmer (30 Jul 2008)

I found the comparison between the compact and DSLR shots pretty amazing.

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4744


----------



## JamesM (30 Jul 2008)

Handy that, thanks for the link


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks George, great site.


----------



## Superman (30 Jul 2008)

Good to see that good photos can be produced from a lower spec hybrid camera than mine as they used the A640 and I have the A710.

I think I need to practice my photography.


----------



## planter (31 Jul 2008)

That was a good read ! nice one George.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Good to see that good photos can be produced from a lower spec hybrid camera than mine as they used the A640 and I have the A710.
> I think I need to practice my photography.


The key is always the lighting!


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Jul 2008)

Great read and nice forum too.  They seem like a very nice bunch   Somewhat echos our own!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Jul 2008)

Just link. It just shows how hard it is to get the right shot. Not many people have access to the remote flash guns (slaves).
Im thinking of getting a wiless flash for my 350D, for doing my tank shots. Its expensive though at around Â£400 for the control unit and a wiless flash.


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 Jul 2008)

I have a Nikon SB600 which I use off camera with a sync cord. I plan on getting an SB800 and using it as the master, using both flashes off camera wirelessly. If only I didn`t want that damned 70-200mm f2.8 VR.

I have used a light box on my 60cm, which should give good results with a bit of experimentation.

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

That page is quite interesting, I see they are using a Nikon D200 which ain't exactly cheap!


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jul 2008)

Just goes to show what kind of shots you can get even at home, apart from the camera, nothing there you couldn't do at home, with a few able mates.

Sam


----------

